# Longshot - Looking for a softride beam



## tlk (Jul 17, 2007)

My commuter is a well loved Softride Sully that I've converted to a 1x8. Unfortunately, the 10 year old beam has about had it -it's split at the front and makes a horrible cracking noise when I hit a bump. 

Anybody know of a shop that may have a spare beam they'd be willing to sell me? I contacted Softride, and they are selling the bike division, andare holding onto all of their spare beams for warranty issues. I'm well out of warranty land on this one.

Any leads appreciated, thanks!

tk


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

tlk said:


> My commuter is a well loved Softride Sully that I've converted to a 1x8. Unfortunately, the 10 year old beam has about had it -it's split at the front and makes a horrible cracking noise when I hit a bump.
> 
> Anybody know of a shop that may have a spare beam they'd be willing to sell me? I contacted Softride, and they are selling the bike division, andare holding onto all of their spare beams for warranty issues. I'm well out of warranty land on this one.
> 
> ...


Saw a Softride mountain bike on Craigslist seattle the other day.


----------



## SoCalAl (Aug 29, 2004)

Many readers here probably didn't even know Softride ever made MTBs. I'd try a triathlete message board for advice, they're the only reason Softride made it as long as they did.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Got bored and found it for you: http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/390134014.html

It's a Husky, so I don't know if you could use the beam for your Sully.


----------



## tlk (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, and for finding the Husky for me. Much appreciated. I'm trying to avoid buying a whole bike if I can get away with it. That will be my next step though. 

The bummer about the beam is that apparently they are made for different frames, so I will need to find one that fits. 

Thanks again, back to the phone calls.

Oh yeah - Softrides are goofy fun too. Though I do not use it for my primary mtn bike anymore.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

If you are cheap strapping tape is the bomb for split cracks. Wind it up tight then a few wraps of no tesion and it will not creap.


----------



## drcoursin (Oct 4, 2007)

*Softride Sully for sale*

I've got a virtually unused Softride Sully I'd be glad to sell if you are still looking. Would be open to decent ideas about how to price it. Barely used compared to my previous bikes. Bought it thinking I could keep riding despite bad back that only got worse cause I was having too much fun on it for an old guy. Easton 7500 Aluminum frame Shimano Deore XT front and rear derailleurs and hubs, Mavic 230SBP 26" wheels, Ritchey MadMax 2.1 Kevlar Tires with full tread, Ritchey Forcelite Bar 2014 T6- 170grams, with climbing bars, Gripshift handlebar shifters, DiaCompe PC8 Versa center pull brakes, Sugino crank


----------



## earl06 (Jun 13, 2006)

How much for the bunny?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Try a MTBR Wanted Ad?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Since you are new here, you might want to check out the Posting Guidelines. Posting ads is not allowed, unless you have a link to a MTBR ad. Normally I'd delete your post but it is a reply to a wanted post (which should also have a MTBR Wanted Ad link).


----------

